# Fact-checkers are taking aim at American Sniper



## A Perez (Jan 26, 2015)

Several important falsehoods have been documented regarding the popular film American Sniper. Some links fact-checking the falsehood-ridden movies are here. Conservatives are likely not to read these fact-checks because it hurts their sensibilities as they want everything portrayed in the movie to be true.:

 American Sniper The True Story of Chris Kyle
American Sniper fact vs. fiction How accurate is the Chris Kyle movie


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 26, 2015)

.

Y'know, I'm against Bush's wars, but the hysteria against this movie is getting a little much.

.


----------



## whitehall (Jan 26, 2015)

Tell yourself, "it's only a movie". It is not advertised as a documentary.


----------



## A Perez (Jan 26, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Y'know, I'm against Bush's wars, but the hysteria against this movie is getting a little much.
> 
> .



Fact-checking a movie is histeria?


----------



## nodoginnafight (Jan 26, 2015)

A Perez said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Uh - yeah. Over the top hysteria. It's Hollywood and this is NOT billed a documentary.

I'm with MAC - very much opposed to the war in Iraq, but chillax on American Sniper. It doesn't glorify war imho - it shows a pretty realistic picture of why you don't want to go there.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 26, 2015)

A Perez said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Yes, when it's yet another attempt to downplay/discredit/degrade the movie.

Which has been happening quite a bit, you know that, right?

Do you view everything in a vacuum like that?

.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 26, 2015)

It's a movie, not a history.  Glory was not fact checked, but errors certainly existed in the narrative.

Take all the criticism with a pound of salt, folks.


----------



## Rozman (Jan 26, 2015)

A Perez said:


> Several important falsehoods have been documented regarding the popular film American Sniper. Some links fact-checking the falsehood-ridden movies are here. Conservatives are likely not to read these fact-checks because it hurts their sensibilities as they want everything portrayed in the movie to be true.:
> 
> American Sniper The True Story of Chris Kyle
> American Sniper fact vs. fiction How accurate is the Chris Kyle movie



When will the lefties do a fact check on .... "The Interview"?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 26, 2015)

The more popular the movie is the more hysterical the left gets.  Which means the more popular the movie gets.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 26, 2015)

The left can't afford any positive influence in this country anymore.


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 26, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> It's a movie, not a history.  Glory was not fact checked, but errors certainly existed in the narrative.
> 
> Take all the criticism with a pound of salt, folks.


Glory wasn't fact checked? i'll bet dollars to donuts i can find several websites that will document the historical errors in it

i haven't seen the movie, but everything i've heard about it seems to point to it being a somewhat disturbing film that should make everyone question the price of war for the individuals involved

that said, i do have a problem with chris kyle, and that the movie, again from reports, seems to gloss over his very large and very real character flaws.

i also have a problem with the right-wing deification of the man.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jan 26, 2015)

Now the left is freaking out over a movie?

These folks need to be on suicide watch...


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jan 26, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The more popular the movie is the more hysterical the left gets.  Which means the more popular the movie gets.



I know, isn't it grand.... it just sells and sells while Selma languishes.

It doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 26, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Now the left is freaking out over a movie?
> 
> These folks need to be on suicide watch...



WHAT????

And squander a rare opportunity to increase the National IQ median?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 26, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > It's a movie, not a history.  Glory was not fact checked, but errors certainly existed in the narrative.
> ...



Educate us, please.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 26, 2015)

So what?  It's a movie.  Like Oliver Stone's JFK.  They know their audience.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Jan 26, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Snopes doesn't have a liberal bias, facts do.
> ...





A Perez said:


> Several important falsehoods have been documented regarding the popular film American Sniper. Some links fact-checking the falsehood-ridden movies are here. Conservatives are likely not to read these fact-checks because it hurts their sensibilities as they want everything portrayed in the movie to be true.:
> 
> American Sniper The True Story of Chris Kyle
> American Sniper fact vs. fiction How accurate is the Chris Kyle movie



It's a MOVIE, genius, a MOVIE! It's a product manufactured by a bunch of hypocrite Hollywood limousine liberals for the sole purpose of MAKING MONEY. It's formula! It's formula! The fact that it's making a fortune because it has mass appeal to the American people is what you really loathe, you and the rest of your ilk.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> The left can't afford any positive influence in this country anymore.




Since when is a sniper a positive influence?

A sniper killed JFK. Was he a positive influence?


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 26, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Glory 1989 - Goofs - IMDb
History and the Movies The Patriot and Glory Ashbrook
Glory movie mistakes goofs and bloopers
there are three quick finds. i'd bet i could find more.


----------



## A Perez (Jan 26, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> So what?  It's a movie.  Like Oliver Stone's JFK.  They know their audience.


JFK was factchecked too.


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 26, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> The left can't afford any positive influence in this country anymore.


that's the thing, kyle was not and should not be regarded as a 'positive influence'
he was a skilled sniper, but that skill set alone shouldn't make him anyone's hero


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 26, 2015)

A Perez said:


> Several important falsehoods have been documented regarding the popular film American Sniper. Some links fact-checking the falsehood-ridden movies are here. Conservatives are likely not to read these fact-checks because it hurts their sensibilities as they want everything portrayed in the movie to be true.:
> 
> American Sniper The True Story of Chris Kyle
> American Sniper fact vs. fiction How accurate is the Chris Kyle movie


Wow my bubble is really fucking busted.  I always believe everything I see in a movie.  Just as I believe everything Washington DC tells me.  Bummer.


----------



## hortysir (Jan 26, 2015)

A Perez said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Not just this 'fact check' but all the other scramblings going on.

This movie hurts the sensibilities of the hollywood elite that can't stand Haji being portrayed in a negative light

Most movies, if you don't like it, you jus tell others not to watch it.
This one shattered box office records and every Siskel/Ebert wannabe starts picking it apart.

I haven't had the opportunity to watch it yet.
But all this hysteria just goads people to go see it just to piss off the petty candyasses


----------



## Meathead (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > The left can't afford any positive influence in this country anymore.
> ...


I would give more credence to a marine who saw combat than a gay American Jew living in Germany. But maybe that's just me.


----------



## Edgetho (Jan 26, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > It's a movie, not a history.  Glory was not fact checked, but errors certainly existed in the narrative.
> ...



I'm not Deifying him.  (did your shift button break or are you just an inconsiderate dick?)

In fact, I'm not even 100% sure I like Snipers, even our own

I am a Veteran.  A Former Soldier.  A Combat Infantryman

Not an assassin.

But......  Anybody that puts on the Uniform deserves credit.  I may not agree with what he did, but I'm not going to put him down for it.


----------



## westwall (Jan 26, 2015)

A Perez said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...






Yes.  It's a movie.  Not a documentary.  If you want to fact check a documentary knock yourself out with Gasland, or any of Moore's propaganda pieces.  This is a popular movie meant to entertain.  Nothing else.


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 26, 2015)

Edgetho said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


generally speaking, i don't use capital letters. if that's what makes me a dick, i'll live with it. also, deification isn't capitalized.
i'm not putting him down for his actions as a sniper - although i would guess, based on his writings, that he was not as selective in his targets as he could have or should have been. 
it's his character that i take issue with, and putting on a uniform does not magically grant a person good character.


----------



## westwall (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > The left can't afford any positive influence in this country anymore.
> ...







Vasili Zaitsev was a powerful propaganda tool for the Soviet Union during the siege of Stalingrad.  His exploits gave the Soviets the courage to continue the fight against the Germans.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 26, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Take all the criticism with a pound of salt, folks.


The idiom is "with a pinch of salt" not a "pound" you freakin nitwit.   .......       .    

.


----------



## westwall (Jan 26, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > The left can't afford any positive influence in this country anymore.
> ...








Kyle was most certainly a positive influence for his fellow soldiers he kept alive by his skills.  I do agree that he was not a hero.  Hero is a sobriquet that is bandied about far too
frequently.  A hero knowingly places himself into a situation that he knows has a good chance of killing him.  Usually to save someone else's life, though not always.  That is what a hero does.  Anything else is just their job, which they can do well or poor, but it's just their job.


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > The left can't afford any positive influence in this country anymore.
> ...


Was the enola gay pilot?  Hell yes.


----------



## aaronleland (Jan 26, 2015)

whitehall said:


> Tell yourself, "it's only a movie". It is not advertised as a documentary.



I actually agree with a Whitehall post.


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 26, 2015)

westwall said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


What the fuck is a navy seal...a baby sitter?  Get real, dude.


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 26, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Take all the criticism with a pound of salt, folks.
> ...


Or a grain....


----------



## westwall (Jan 26, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...







No, a Navy SEAL is a incredibly well trained commando.  Their job is to infiltrate by land, sea or air, engage and destroy the enemy.  That's it.  If a SEAL enters into a building full of bad guys to extract a comrade, and he knows he has little chance of surviving it, that is heroic.  Merely shooting people is not.


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 26, 2015)

westwall said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


was he a positive influence, or did he just do a job that benefited them? 
in other words, did his actions and example make them better soldiers and people? i would guess not.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




Uhm, no.


----------



## westwall (Jan 26, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...








No, people who are good at a job will rub off on those around them.  It's called "modeling" and is a well known psychological principle.  Championship teams are created the same way.  There is always a person, or persons, who are catalysts who make everyone around them better.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 26, 2015)

westwall said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



So shooting a person carring enough explosives strapped to their bodies that can blow up your entire unit from a distance safe enough to save everybody isn't heroic enough for you?  I knew you were a liberal.  Had to be.  For you to believe that is insane!   It's batshit.  Instead of saving bambi you literally just picked her up and threw her on the autobahn highway and not just killed her you killed every person on the road in a 100 car pile up.  Do you understand?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 26, 2015)

The Left is desperate to discredit anything they disagree with.


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 26, 2015)

westwall said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


I take it you didn't see the movie.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 26, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...


I'd call that doing your job.


----------



## westwall (Jan 26, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...








No, it's not "heroic."   It is damned skillful, but it is not heroic.  A man much wiser than I said "you can judge a society by the quality of its heroes".


----------



## westwall (Jan 26, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...







Not yet, but I do plan on seeing it now, after all the hoopla.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 26, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Y'know, I'm against Bush's wars, but the hysteria against this movie is getting a little much.
> 
> .



Its approaching Sarah Palin levels.


----------



## Nutz (Jan 26, 2015)

I doubt you can find any Hollywood movie that remains true to the facts and/ or unbiased in its presentation. It is a shame that some people think Hollywood is the great American educator.


----------



## Clementine (Jan 26, 2015)

The left is having a fucking hissy fit over the movie.    They are angry that people love a movie where our guys are just human beings who are greatly affected by what they do.    And the fact that we see a lot of radical Muslims being shot.  

Fact checking (and I use the term loosely in this case) American Sniper is like fact checking the show 'MASH.'     That show was nothing but leftist propaganda that took cheap shots at the military and Republicans in every episode.    The left acts as if it was a true picture of the Korean war. 

The point of the movie was to show what our guys go through in war and the toll it takes on them.    The only reason the left hates it is because they prefer to believe that all military people are war mongers with no soul.    Seeing reality blows up that narrative.    No one hates war more than those who are on the ground putting their lives at risk.    The left doesn't get it and never will.    

Funny how they don't talk about what our military members are still enduring, thanks to Obama.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 26, 2015)

westwall said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Saving lives with 1 shot fired is heroic.  saving lives period is heroic no matter how they are saved.  Oh my god I'm going to fucking lose it guys....  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Are you fucking with me???????????????????  i want the truth.  Where the fuck is the damn logic in your argument?  It's like listen to sarah palin the other night and saying, "what?"


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 26, 2015)

westwall said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Oh so the uneducated thinks he can educate the educated with zero experience.  You haven't even seen the movie!  Come on now.  This is asinine.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 26, 2015)

Its my understanding this is a movie not a documentary. Its miles more honest than Obama's "if you like your plan and your doctor you can keep them and you will save $2,500 a year" fictional campaign promises.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 26, 2015)

BluesLegend said:


> Its my understanding this is a movie not a documentary. Its miles more honest than Obama's "if you like your plan and your doctor you can keep them and you will save $2,500 a year" fictional campaign promises.



fucking a.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 26, 2015)

Fact checking another American sniper!


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 26, 2015)

You guys do realize Hollywood always takes as they like to say dramatic license when making a movie based on true events. Yes it was done on this movie it was also done on Lone Survivor, and Platoon and one of the biggest examples Oliver Stones JFK your not discovering anything new here the lefts problem with this movie in my view is that it is a movie about a solider in a war they did not support that does not trash the solider or make an anti war statement. Nor by the way does it make any kind of pro war statement \.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 26, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


There's doing your job, and doing your job well.

Most SEALs do their jobs very well.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 26, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> You guys do realize Hollywood always takes as they like to say dramatic license when making a movie based on true events. Yes it was done on this movie it was also done on Lone Survivor, and Platoon and one of the biggest examples Oliver Stones JFK your not discovering anything new here the lefts problem with this movie in my view is that it is a movie about a solider in a war they did not support that does not trash the solider or make an anti war statement. Nor by the way does it make any kind of pro war statement \.


Real life isn't exciting. It wouldn't be entertaining. Short periods of excitement followed by long periods of boredom. Nobody wants to pay to see that.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 26, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > You guys do realize Hollywood always takes as they like to say dramatic license when making a movie based on true events. Yes it was done on this movie it was also done on Lone Survivor, and Platoon and one of the biggest examples Oliver Stones JFK your not discovering anything new here the lefts problem with this movie in my view is that it is a movie about a solider in a war they did not support that does not trash the solider or make an anti war statement. Nor by the way does it make any kind of pro war statement \.
> ...


I've heard military life during battles as 99% pure boredom followed by 1% heart pounding terror.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 26, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


It's only scary before it happens. It's actually a rush unless everything goes to hell.


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 26, 2015)

westwall said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


When you see it you will see that he demanded to step out of his role as sniper and lead a team in search of an enemy sniper.  You people are whining again...whining about something you don't know...and would not understand if you knew.


----------



## westwall (Jan 26, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...







According to you.  Not according to those who are heroic.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 26, 2015)

westwall said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I just took enough medication to make me high for the next 24 hours and enough sleeping pills to knock out an elephant.  I ahve no clue when i will wake up and there's no point in setting my alarm because I wont hear the damn thing.  I will finally be at peace today.  See before I get to crazy and out of control I knock myself out cold.  Plus, I ahve an ear infection and sinus infection and on some strong shit.  I'll be sleeping with a smile.


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 26, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...


Don't fuck up your liver, bro...


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > The left can't afford any positive influence in this country anymore.
> ...



Because WWII snipers were all evil, even when shooting Nazis.

Your freedom is due to snipers on the field bitch.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 26, 2015)

A Perez said:


> Several important falsehoods have been documented regarding the popular film American Sniper. Some links fact-checking the falsehood-ridden movies are here. Conservatives are likely not to read these fact-checks because it hurts their sensibilities as they want everything portrayed in the movie to be true.:
> 
> American Sniper The True Story of Chris Kyle
> American Sniper fact vs. fiction How accurate is the Chris Kyle movie


Every chance they get, the liberals try to shit on our military men.  They are obsessed.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 26, 2015)

A Perez said:


> Fact-checking a movie is histeria?


Yes.


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 26, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> A Perez said:
> 
> 
> > Several important falsehoods have been documented regarding the popular film American Sniper. Some links fact-checking the falsehood-ridden movies are here. Conservatives are likely not to read these fact-checks because it hurts their sensibilities as they want everything portrayed in the movie to be true.:
> ...


True...except when they are blaming Bush for something.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 26, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The more popular the movie is the more hysterical the left gets.  Which means the more popular the movie gets.


I hope Chris Kyle's wife gets some of the money it's generating.  I know that Chris dedicated the book sales to the families of killed Seals.


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 26, 2015)

westwall said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


except as a sniper, he wasn't really part of a team.


AvgGuyIA said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > The more popular the movie is the more hysterical the left gets.  Which means the more popular the movie gets.
> ...


did he? seems like his family has made money on the book - and that's okay - but let's not pretend it was a non-profit endeavor for him.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 26, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > The more popular the movie is the more hysterical the left gets.  Which means the more popular the movie gets.
> ...


Are the liberals going to fact check Selma?


----------



## westwall (Jan 26, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...







You need to read up on sniper teams there sport.  And on SEAL teams evidently.  He most certainly WAS a part of the team.


----------



## westwall (Jan 26, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...







Doubtful.


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 26, 2015)

westwall said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


unit maybe. but he wasn't performing his duties surrounded by and in view of his teammates. 
he also didn't wear a uniform - setting him apart from the team as it were.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 26, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



I would have lost that bet.  Can you tell if the fact checking then was a political ploy as to discredit the movie?  I imagine both sides are doing that to "Sniper" and "Selma."


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 26, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


so you think it was the fact checking that made the movie into a political football?


----------



## westwall (Jan 26, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...






Few of them wear conventional uniforms when they are on operations.  Snipers train with the team as they are the teams eyes and ears about what is happening around them.  As I said.  You need to read up on SPEC Ops in general, and SEAL teams specifically.  You quite literally don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 26, 2015)

Edgetho said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


I generally agree with you on this, except it takes, for me, more than putting on the uniform.  I think one should not dishonor it.

I under the comment about assassin, but I also understand the need for snipers.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > The left can't afford any positive influence in this country anymore.
> ...


Oswald wasn't a sniper.  Don't put him in a class of heros.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 26, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Take all the criticism with a pound of salt, folks.
> ...


Do you understand "hyperbole"?  Of course not.


----------



## BlueGin (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > The left can't afford any positive influence in this country anymore.
> ...


Snipers that make sure our service men get home in one piece? Yes.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 26, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> [
> that's the thing, kyle was not and should not be regarded as a 'positive influence'
> he was a skilled sniper, but that skill set alone shouldn't make him anyone's hero


He is to the men who came from from Iraq because Kyle was there taking down your heroes.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 26, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Do you understand "hyperbole"?  Of course not.


Sure I do.......but obviously you don't.    .....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 26, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



That foes on either side saw the opportunity make points by fact checking the movies?  Sure.  We have a lot of crumbs on both sides of the political football.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 26, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Do you understand "hyperbole"?  Of course not.
> ...


I am glad you looked up 'hyperole'.  Fell on your face again once you were confronted with your problems with abstraction.


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 26, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


he was a skilled sniper. what did he do that was heroic?


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 26, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> did he? seems like his family has made money on the book - and that's okay - but let's not pretend it was a non-profit endeavor for him.


What is your fucking defect?  Shit man!


----------



## BlueGin (Jan 26, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


I was going to say the same thing .


----------



## hortysir (Jan 26, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Selma got me born


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 26, 2015)

Here are some links for fact checking Selma.

*Fact*-Checking the Film: '*Selma*' | Inside Movies | EW.com
Fact-Checking the Film Selma Inside Movies EW.com
Jan 3, 2015 *...* Oscar season is here, which means a flurry of *fact*-based movies are in theaters. ... *Selma* has won critical raves for its depiction of Martin Luther King Jr., and the crucial 50-mile civil-rights march from ..... *Check* the FBI stats.
The questions we should be asking about '*Selma* *...* - Washington Post
The questions we should be asking about 8216 Selma 8217 - The Washington Post
Jan 5, 2015 *...* Instead, it suggests that we should *check* fiction for inaccuracies, and if ... and the march in *Selma* specifically, when he in *fact* had drafted and ...
The movie '*Selma*' has a glaring flaw - The Washington Post
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/the-movie-selma-has-a-glaring-historical-inaccuracy/...
Dec 26, 2014 *...* In *fact*, *Selma* was LBJ's idea, he considered the Voting Rights Act his greatest legislative ... Did they feel no obligation to *check* the facts?
*Selma fact* vs. fiction: How true Ava DuVernay's new movie is to the *...*
http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat/2014/12/24/selma_fact_vs_fiction_how_true_ava_duvernay_...
Dec 24, 2014 *...* Ava DuVernay's *Selma*, a retelling of Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.'s historic 1965 Freedom Marches from *Selma* to Montgomery, opens in limited ...


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 26, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > did he? seems like his family has made money on the book - and that's okay - but let's not pretend it was a non-profit endeavor for him.
> ...


just stick to the facts and don't pretend that he didn't make money off of his book.
i mean you may find $26k equivilant to $3 million, but i don't.
Chris Kyle Video Deposition Played In 8220 American Sniper 8221 Trial CBS Dallas Fort Worth


----------



## hortysir (Jan 26, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Here are some links for fact checking Selma.
> 
> *Fact*-Checking the Film: '*Selma*' | Inside Movies | EW.com
> Fact-Checking the Film Selma Inside Movies EW.com
> ...


Of course LBJ called it his biggest accomplishment

Should I quote him?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 26, 2015)

hortysir said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some links for fact checking Selma.
> ...



If you believe it is pertinent to an emphatic point.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 26, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> I am glad you looked up *'hyperole*'.  Fell on your face again once you were confronted with your problems with abstraction.


What makes you think you were correctly using the english language technique of hyperbole?

Hell, you can't even spell the word..   ....     ..    

.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 26, 2015)

A Perez said:


> Several important falsehoods have been documented regarding the popular film American Sniper. Some links fact-checking the falsehood-ridden movies are here. Conservatives are likely not to read these fact-checks because it hurts their sensibilities as they want everything portrayed in the movie to be true.:
> 
> American Sniper The True Story of Chris Kyle
> American Sniper fact vs. fiction How accurate is the Chris Kyle movie



What a pathetic little parasite you must be, did you bother to actually read your links? Neither were particularly critical of the artistic license taken in the production of the movie, the second article had to correct their own mistakes at the end. But don't worry too much, you'll fit right in with the other lying libs on this board. BTW this is not a politics subject, should have been in current events.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jan 26, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...


Calm down, JR.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 26, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> What makes you think you were correctly using the *english *language technique of hyperbole?
> 
> Hell, you can't even spell the word..
> 
> .


It was set to see how closely you were reading.  *You avoided the trap*, which is unusual for you.  It's good to be careful, and I see you are working on your English.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 26, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Oswald was a shooter.

And movies that are meant to be a positive influence, meaning teach us a lesson on how to be good people are desirable. Instead Hollywood wants to focus on decadence in movies like "Wolves of Wallstreet". It's no small wonder that a movie that raises your spirits rather than trashes them always out-performs the latter.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 26, 2015)

Maybe they should try fact checking the movie, Selma or all of Mikey Moores crockumentarys he produced.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 26, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> It was set to see how closely you were reading.  *You avoided the trap*, which is unusual for you.


Sure thing Fake Jake........


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 26, 2015)

hortysir said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


And you aint no ways tired.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 26, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > What makes you think you were correctly using the *english *language technique of hyperbole?
> ...



Sunni Man wrote, "Sure thing Fake Jake........ " and quoted only the following below, because he was owned above.  Yet again.

_JAKESTARKEY SAID: ↑It was set to see how closely you were reading. *You avoided the trap*, which is unusual for you.
_
So sad, too bad, so had.  Again.

You are concrete thinker, Sunni Man, that will never change_._


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 26, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Y'know, I'm against Bush's wars, but the hysteria against this movie is getting a little much.
> 
> .


More like hysteria FOR the movie. Fox and right wingers gave this movie millions in free advertisement portraying it as some sort of political statement. Without all that cheerleading, there would be nothing more than discussion expected from any other movie. The right caused all the scrutiny, so why are you whining when it happens?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 26, 2015)

Sure thing Fake Jake.......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 26, 2015)

_Sunni Man wrote [earlier], "Sure thing Fake Jake........ " and quoted only the following below, because he was owned above. Yet again._

JAKESTARKEY SAID: ↑It was set to see how closely you were reading. *You avoided the trap*, which is unusual for you.  So sad, too bad, so had. Again. 

You are concrete thinker, Sunni Man, that will never change._


Sunni Man said:



			Sure thing Fake Jake....

Click to expand...

 _SM once again only *posts *a partial line, the one above from the whole *string *because he is afraid to post full strings now, as well he should be.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 26, 2015)

A Perez said:


> Several important falsehoods have been documented regarding the popular film American Sniper. Some links fact-checking the falsehood-ridden movies are here. Conservatives are likely not to read these fact-checks because it hurts their sensibilities as they want everything portrayed in the movie to be true.:
> 
> American Sniper The True Story of Chris Kyle
> American Sniper fact vs. fiction How accurate is the Chris Kyle movie




Most RWs believe its factual and don't want to know any different.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 26, 2015)

A Perez said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Yes. Hysteria. A movie bucks the liberal Hollywood trend and everyone--every liberal goes completely out of their minds. Last time I checked, nobody fact checked the Terminator movies.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 26, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> SM once again only post a partial line, the one above from the whole strong because he is afraid to post full strings now, as well he should be.


Curious as to what country you are from Fake Jake?

Because your written english and sentence structure is remedial at best.   .......


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 26, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > SM once again only post a partial line, the one above from the whole strong because he is afraid to post full strings now, as well he should be.
> ...



One can only take so much stupidity and bad grammar each day. I'll be happy to share the Visine with you.


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 26, 2015)

I love Hollywood types looking for facts. In Shawshank Redemption the character Red is black. Morgan Freeman is Irish black…… and that's a fact.


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 26, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> A Perez said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


i missed where those claimed to be based on real events...

not that i don't remember the nuclear holocaust of August 29th, 1997 and the subsequent war against the machines of the self-aware Skynet, but I don't recall the ' based on a true story' in the into


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 26, 2015)

Sunni Man and TK, an American supporter of jihadists and a reactionary American thug.  What political affiliation are you with tonight, TK?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 26, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > A Perez said:
> ...



This is too funny.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 26, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > SM once again only *posts *a partial line, the one above from the whole *string *because he is afraid to post full strings now, as well he should be.
> ...



You are reading closely.  You almost passed this time, but then you still have not learned how to spell English.  That's twice now.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 26, 2015)

Hands down, Fake Jake is about the stupidest fucktard on the board.   ......


----------



## Avorysuds (Jan 26, 2015)

I watched this movie and all I gotta say is it was waaaaay to geared towards white trash fools. I don't know why the movie was made and I don't know why some considered it to be so good. 911 was so horrible we had to send a sniper over to kill your children....?? Really?!?!?!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 26, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > A Perez said:
> ...



What gets me here is that nobody on this board understands sarcasm.

Blackhawk Down was based on a true story, and I don't remember anyone critiquing one of the biggest international failures of the Clinton administration either. Lots of Football movies and war movies were based on actual events too. But it's this one that gets the most critique.


----------



## kaz (Jan 26, 2015)

A Perez said:


> Several important falsehoods have been documented regarding the popular film American Sniper. Some links fact-checking the falsehood-ridden movies are here. Conservatives are likely not to read these fact-checks because it hurts their sensibilities as they want everything portrayed in the movie to be true.:
> 
> American Sniper The True Story of Chris Kyle
> American Sniper fact vs. fiction How accurate is the Chris Kyle movie



Someone who voted for John Kerry for President thinks these are "important falsehoods?"  Wow.


----------



## Avorysuds (Jan 26, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Prolly because this movie is aimed at glorifying stupid people who support other stupid people killing innocent people. After reading the fact sheet thingy I'm happy that almost everything I hated about the movie was made up by a Hollywood writer. I especially hated the audience when I was there, certain scenes got predictable reactions, like the child with the grenade, written into the story to appeal to idiots. It was fake, someone thought "I bet morons would LOVE this idea that a realz american has to kill this child to save other Americans!!!" And they guessed correct. 


The obsession with re-writing this mans life to make him appeal likable when in reality he was a dumb animal who admitted he enjoyed killing people. A good lil christian!


----------



## hipeter924 (Jan 26, 2015)

They never did a fact check on Pearl Harbor, and the change of 'very many American lives have been lost' to 'over three thousand' to compare 9/11 to WW2. So this 'startling revelation' reeks of partisanship for a political point, considering the inaccuracies in other films.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 26, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



That's because fox gave the movie millions of dollars worth of free advertising. If that wouldn't have happened, there wouldn't be such a discussion now.


----------



## healthmyths (Jan 26, 2015)

A Perez said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


There IS NO SUCH THING as "histeria"!!!  Dummy!  So much for your credibility!
"Hysteria"!  6 words and you can't even see the little red dotted line!
Talk about idiots!..."Y..know!!!  Against Bush's wars?

Dumb f...k!  
Tell that to  these f...king Democrats !
You seem to forget Clinton signed the 1998* Liberation of Iraq!*
the Liberation of Iraq by signing the 1998 Liberation of Iraq, or the Congress passes Resolution of 2002 (Public law 107-243, 116 Stat. 1497-1502)
 "Authorization for Use of Military Force Against Iraq " "Iraq Liberation Act of 1998 is a United States Congressional statement of policy calling .
"It should be the policy of the United States to support efforts to remove the regime headed by Saddam Hussein from power in Iraq and to promote the emergence of a democratic government to replace that regime." 

On December 16, 1998, President Bill Clinton mandated Operation Desert Fox, a major four-day bombing campaign on Iraqi targets.
Then in 2001 with 9/11 and anthrax attacks,   it was agreed upon by all these Democrats that:

 and these democrats SUPPORTED and encouraged the Liberation!!!
    "..deny Iraq the capacity to develop WMD".Bill Clinton,1998
    "..most brutal dictators of Century", Biden,1998
    "Iraq compliance with Resolution 687 becomes shell game"..Daschle 1998
    "He will use those WMDs again,as he has ten times since 1983" ..Berger Clinton Ntl. Secur. Advr 1998
    "posed by Iraq's refusal to end its WMD programs" Levin 1998
     "Saddam has ignored the mandate of the UN and is building WMDs and the means to deliver.." Levin 2002
    "Saddam has been engaged in development of WMDs which is a threat.."Pelosi 1998
    "Hussein has chosen to spend his money on building WMDS.."Albright 1999
     "Saddam to refine delivery systems, that will threaten the US..."Graham 2001  
     "Compelling evidence Saddam has WMDs production storage capacity.." Graham 2002
    "Iraq's search for WMDs ...will continue as long as Saddam's in power"..Gore 2002
     "Saddam retains stockpiles of WMDS.."Byrd 2002
     "..give President authority to use force..to disarm Saddam because..threat our security"..Kerry 2002
     "Without a question, we need to disarm Saddam. He is a brutal, murderous dictator, leading an
        oppressive regime ....  to his continued deceit and his consistent grasp for  weapons of mass destruction
      .... So the threat of Saddam Hussein with weapons of mass destruction is real ...."Kerry , Jan. 23. 2003
    "..Unmistakable  evidence Saddam developing nuclear weapons next 5 years.."Rockefeller 2002
     "Violated over 11 years every UN resolution demanding disarming WMDs.."Waxman 2002
      "He's given aid,comfort & sanctuary to al Qaeda members..and keep developing WMDs"..Hillary 2002
       “So it is with conviction that I support this resolution as being in the best interest of our nation.  A vote for it is
        not a vote to rush to war. It is a vote that puts awesome responsibility in the hands of our president.”
       Hillary Clinton on October 2, 2002:
Every one of those Democrats PUSHED and agreed...SADDAM had to go!
You don't starve 576,000 children if you don't have WMDs and that's what Saddam allowed to happen...dumb F...K!
GEEZ I just can't believe idiots like you but it makes sense if you can't even spell a simple word like "hysteria"!!!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 26, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> That's because fox gave the movie millions of dollars worth of free advertising. If that wouldn't have happened, there wouldn't be such a discussion now.



How naive, when the movie is exceeding $200 million at the box office. If it were a movie like oh, Selma, being fact checked, we wouldn't be having this discussion either. In fact, you would be having the same reaction these conservatives are. All of these "based on a true story" movies are bastardized in some way by Hollywood. They are never exactly true to the events they depict.


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > The left can't afford any positive influence in this country anymore.
> ...



Worked out for LBJ


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 26, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > That's because fox gave the movie millions of dollars worth of free advertising. If that wouldn't have happened, there wouldn't be such a discussion now.
> ...


But Hannity has spent lots of on air hours claiming it was true to the events.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 26, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



I could care less what Hannity thinks. Besides, it would be no different than liberals like you insisting that Day After Tomorrow or An Inconvenient Truth were accurate portrayals of the future effects of man-made global warming. Oh! But Al Gore said it was true!

Please. Spare me.


----------



## healthmyths (Jan 26, 2015)

A Perez said:


> Several important falsehoods have been documented regarding the popular film American Sniper. Some links fact-checking the falsehood-ridden movies are here. Conservatives are likely not to read these fact-checks because it hurts their sensibilities as they want everything portrayed in the movie to be true.:
> 
> American Sniper The True Story of Chris Kyle
> American Sniper fact vs. fiction How accurate is the Chris Kyle movie




So the first link from Time magazine comes up with  3 rulings ARE A FACT!!!  3 Rulings are a Fiction and 2 rulings don't know!
WOW such fact checking!!!
The second from the obviously BIASED SLATE.com and written by an acknowledge INTERN!!!
And is wont with an INTERN  NO rulings!  NO controversies.  Memories versus documents!  NOTHING...
But go ahead you war lovers.  You people that are against Americans like Kyle.  You don't seem to get it!
_
American Sniper _is marching toward $300M, a mark only six Warner Bros. films have passed.
“Many exhibitors are hearing from their theater managers that the infrequent moviegoers who go only two to three times a year, are coming out to see this movie,” said Warner Bros. distribution chief Dan Fellman. 
“This a movie about patriotism, recognizing heroes, those who served; it’s about family. 
There are those who feel it’s anti-war movie.
 However, there are only 10 films in CinemaScore’s history that have done an A+ in every single category, and that’s telling,
 because no matter how one views _American Sniper, _everybody ends up in the same place.”

AND here is why that idiots like you and the phony people like your self that made up Gruber's "Stupidity of american voter" by putting Obama into office.. don't realize!

The American people are culturally disconnected from Hollywood.  They hunger for films and TV shows that reflect their values, not those of the Hollywood left.  It really is that simple. And if the moneymen in Hollywood who bankroll films that might please the liberals but few others are as smart as they claim to be, a lot more films like _American Sniper_ will be made.
Blog American Sniper on the way to becoming highest domestic grossing war film of all time 

Most of the people attending "American Sniper" are proud to be Americans unlike idiots like YOU who think you are being so sophisticated and intelligent!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 26, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Hands down, Fake Jake is about the stupidest fucktard on the board.   ......


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 26, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Don't get me wrong. I also think this kind of scrutiny of a movie is silly. I was only saying why it is receiving such. Don't spend so much time and effort portraying  something as gospel and then act surprised when it is questioned.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jan 26, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



I personally don't care. The whole idea of fact checking a movie period is childish. That's why I own little to no movies that portray actual events. That's what documentaries are for.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 27, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


The Right didn't "cause" anything.  They like the movie. Good for them, I don't care.

Then Michael Moore and other "celebrities" chimed in, then the Left piled on in attacking the hero.

All you have to do is read posts on this board for proof of that.

And now they're fact-checking the movie, no doubt to provide a list of errors to discredit it.

.


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 27, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I did.  I passed out for 12 hours.  I think I was sleep walking.  Kitchen was a mess when I woke up.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 27, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Of course the right hyped that movie. With all the continuous buildup to it, they were practically begging for it to be fact checked.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 27, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


This is reminding me of the Chik-Fil-A tantrum that vastly increased their business as a result of all the attention.

The opposition from the Left to this film is drawing more and more attention to it, more defense of it, more celebrity for it.

Doesn't matter to me.  But pretending that the Left has not clearly reacted to this film is silly.

.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 27, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Of course there is a reaction. That's what I said all along.  I only noted the reason for the reaction.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


I noticed all of you liberals like clowns. 

Speaking of clowns........


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Moonglow (Jan 27, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Frankly my dear, I couldn't give a damn...


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 27, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


>


That's funny. I don't care who you are.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 27, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Chris Kyle is not a hero...can you say that "Chris Kyle" is no hero....Chris Kyle’s Family Claimed He Donated His Book Proceeds To Veterans’ Charity, But He Kept Most Of The Profits: The National Review debunks the claim that all proceeds of his book went to veterans’ charities. Around 2 percent – $52,000 – went to the charities while the Kyles pocketed $3 million.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 27, 2015)

I made the comparsion in another thread to "The Birdman of Alcatraz" where a really reprehensible character was whitewashed in a movie to be sympathetic by leaving out the nasty bits and getting a likable actor to play him. 

They left out the parts about Kyle's racism, his sociopathic tendencies, and his lying.


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 27, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> I watched this movie and all I gotta say is it was waaaaay to geared towards white trash fools. I don't know why the movie was made and I don't know why some considered it to be so good. 911 was so horrible we had to send a sniper over to kill your children....?? Really?!?!?!


Avorysuds, 
Why is the Libertarian Party logo? Your comment reflects a leftist liberal not a libertarian. Libertarians do not engage in name calling it is the favorite response of leftist liberals. BTW, Clint Eastwood is a libertarian. 911 WAS horrible and we did not send a lonely sniper to deal with terrorists but a war machine. The sniper was a tiny element of that machine. It is unfortunate that terrorists use children to carry explosives and weapons/ammunition expecting decency from others not to stop those children carrying them.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 27, 2015)

nodoginnafight said:


> A Perez said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



99% of the idiots who complain about this movie have obviously never seen it.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 27, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > It's a movie, not a history.  Glory was not fact checked, but errors certainly existed in the narrative.
> ...



You are completely full of shit. It's transparently obvious that you just automatically dislike anything a conservative likes.

You are a partisan hack moron.


----------



## blastoff (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh, like the left fact-checked Stone's _JFK_ or fat boy's _Bowling for Columbine_, and other movies.   

You lame clowns never cease to amaze me.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2015)

PredFan said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Well, that's a mirror image calling its original a partisan hack.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 27, 2015)

PredFan said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > A Perez said:
> ...



I have not gone to see a movie in the theatre for years but I went to see this one and I must tell you it was the best war movie I have ever seen.  Kyle made me feel tremendous gratitude for what our military guys have to put up with over there.  The enemy in Iraq uses their children, their wives to do warfare against our guys because they know that American men and women have a high regard for human life - for women and children - whereas they do not have a regard for any human life.   You know when Khomeini was preparing for battle he had the small children walk onto the fields first which were covered with landmines so that the children would die rather than his soldiers.  This is how he cleared that field for his soldiers to use.  He told the children they were martyr's for Allah - no they were sacrifices to Satan and the men who used those fields afterwards were cowards who should have died of shame.  With no conscience in them that was not possible however. 

Kyle is a hero.  Anyone who doubts it can see the movie for themselves.  It is a disgraceful thing that America has actually come to the new low of siding with the enemy in order to appease them because they too have become too cowardly to stand up and speak for what is right.  What a day we are living in.  It's enough to make you sick.  Seriously.  

Kyle was a legend and a true American hero.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 27, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> The left can't afford any positive influence in this country anymore.



Actually it was the first positive movie I've seen in years and Clint Eastwood did a magnificent job.  I was very impressed.  It revived something in the hearts of Americans who viewed it and made them realize that we have been demoralized for no good reason.  Our guys stand head and shoulders about ANY JIHADIST ANY DAY OF THE WEEK.

Our military has absolutely nothing to be ashamed of!  They fought a noble war against a godless enemy who used every dirty trick in the book in an attempt to murder anyone they could.  Including their own women and children.  There is nothing noble about Islam.  Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 27, 2015)

westwall said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



One of my best friends is a Navy SEAL commando and the training he had to go through was incredibly tough.  I've heard many stories of what he went through and some of the assignments he was on would have put others running the other way.  He is a hero to me.  He was also a trained sniper.  The fifth top sniper in the world and I am very proud of him.  He is humble and there is no trace of arrogance in him.  The emotional toll these guys take is higher than Americans realize.   I have the highest respect for our Navy SEALs.   

I am very suspicious of how Kyle died.  I saw a photo of the young man who shot him and suspect there is more to this story than we've been told.  That was either the 3rd or 4th time that our military guys were gunned down on that range.  With the enemy living amongst us and Kyle such a high profile guy - it is possible they were looking for the opportunity to gun him down.  He was shot in the back.  So was his military buddy who went with him that day.  Both shot in the back and the Sheriff wasn't called until 6 p.m. so they were shot and laying there for 3 hours before anyone was called.  I would advise anyone doing target practice to not go to a range but find some place else to practice.  We are no longer safe in our own country.  Kyle and his buddy are dead because they made the mistake of trusting someone they should not have trusted.

58 Navy Seals have been killed since 9/11.


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


please do not compare me to that pile of partisan parrot.


----------



## A Perez (Jan 27, 2015)

Right-wingers kept stating that the movie was awesome. Nobody is saying it wasn't awesome, only that it's awesomeness is based on many things that didn't happen.


----------



## westwall (Jan 27, 2015)

A Perez said:


> Right-wingers kept stating that the movie was awesome. Nobody is saying it wasn't awesome, only that it's awesomeness is based on many things that didn't happen.









Like most Hollywood films.  Just let it go dude.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2015)

It's a film, it's about a narrative that producers hope are going to make them very wealthy.

They would produce a film about a jihadist if the end result was lots of money.


----------



## chikenwing (Jan 27, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > It's a movie, not a history.  Glory was not fact checked, but errors certainly existed in the narrative.
> ...


Well good for you you have an opinion ,just likie also having an ass hole,you should be proud.

Don't think many really care what you think.


----------



## A Perez (Jan 27, 2015)

chikenwing said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You care so little that you replied.


----------



## A Perez (Jan 27, 2015)

westwall said:


> A Perez said:
> 
> 
> > Right-wingers kept stating that the movie was awesome. Nobody is saying it wasn't awesome, only that it's awesomeness is based on many things that didn't happen.
> ...



You mean "let it go fact-checkers"?


----------



## westwall (Jan 27, 2015)

A Perez said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > A Perez said:
> ...






No, let go of your butthurt.  I have no idea why you care so much about a film.  Hollywood is replete with movies "content based on actual events" that bear not the slightest resemblance to what actually occurred.  Get over it.  It's a hit.  People like it.  Who cares!


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 27, 2015)

westwall said:


> No, let go of your butthurt. I have no idea why you care so much about a film. Hollywood is replete with movies "content based on actual events" that bear not the slightest resemblance to what actually occurred. Get over it. It's a hit. People like it. Who cares!



Well, obviously, a lot of you on the Right do.  

So let's be straight.  The problem is that we are not in the process of assessing the Iraq War. 

This movie tries to distract from the foolishness of the Iraq war by celebrating the bravery of those who fought in it.  And if we have to whitewash Kyle's racism and lying and psychosis, so be it.  

It's kind of like all the Vietnam movies that came out in the 1980's that didn't even really portray the Vietnamese as people. Instead they focused on what a bad deal the guys who fought it got (which they did). 

Maybe if we focused on "What a bad idea that was", we wouldn't have done it again in Iraq.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 27, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



Meh, who cares what a liar like you thinks?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 27, 2015)

Quit acting like a Yurt.  You continuing lies always trip you up, predfan.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Jan 28, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > No, let go of your butthurt. I have no idea why you care so much about a film. Hollywood is replete with movies "content based on actual events" that bear not the slightest resemblance to what actually occurred. Get over it. It's a hit. People like it. Who cares!
> ...



OK, imho you have some pretty good points there, but I still think you're just glossing over the biggest point - it's HOLLYWOOD.
Should all movies be socially and politically and personally responsible and 100% historically accurate? That would be kinda boring....  I was disappointed with the ending of "Unbroken." But that happens. It's HOLLYWOOD.

IMHO - A.S. was really well done and well acted, and I don't think it glorified the Iraq War at all. In the overall examination of our involvement in Iraq, I think there is a place for a movie or two that do glorify the sacrifices made. There's a big difference between doing that and getting folks all ginned up to do it again.


----------



## Rozman (Jan 28, 2015)

Do fact checkers look at movies made by Marvel studios....
Like Spiderman?


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 28, 2015)

Jesse Ventura chimed into the debate:
"Ventura, a former Navy SEAL, won $1.8 million in a defamation lawsuit last year against the estate of the late Chris Kyle, the SEAL protagonist of the movie, which has sparked debate over whether snipers should be considered heroes. Ventura said Wednesday he won’t see the film partly because Kyle is no hero to him."
Associated Press, January 28, 2015

It's nice and quiet around here. All lefty spinmeisters are watching Fox News Channel getting some real news they will spin tomorrow.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 29, 2015)

nodoginnafight said:


> OK, imho you have some pretty good points there, but I still think you're just glossing over the biggest point - it's HOLLYWOOD.
> Should all movies be socially and politically and personally responsible and 100% historically accurate? That would be kinda boring.... I was disappointed with the ending of "Unbroken." But that happens. It's HOLLYWOOD.
> 
> IMHO - A.S. was really well done and well acted, and I don't think it glorified the Iraq War at all. In the overall examination of our involvement in Iraq, I think there is a place for a movie or two that do glorify the sacrifices made. There's a big difference between doing that and getting folks all ginned up to do it again.



I think there's a difference between glossing things over and telling outright lies. 

Yes, you have a movie like "Amadeus" which totally slanders Salieri (who was actually a pretty good composer and was Mozart's friend.)  But it's a good story, well told. 

I think the difference here is that we haven't come to terms with the fact we fucked up in Iraq, and we don't need to be glorifying it by glossing over the real person who was the subject of the movie.  Kyle was a racist. And a sociopath.  and a Liar.   But, man, they made him look good, didn't they?


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 29, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Kyle was a racist. And a sociopath. and a Liar. But, man, they made him look good, didn't they?


It is easy to talk trash about someone who is unable to defend himself.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 29, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Kyle was a racist. And a sociopath. and a Liar. But, man, they made him look good, didn't they?
> ...



It's easy to trash talk someone who put his racism, lies and sociopathy in printed form for everyone to see. 

Now, if Eastwood had actually filmed the book Kyle had written, I don't think you'd have liked him so much.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 29, 2015)

American Sniper s Biggest Lie Clint Eastwood Has a Delusional Fox News Problem Alternet

But to focus on “American Sniper’s” depiction of Kyle is to miss the larger problems of the film. In addition to sugarcoating Kyle, the film suffers from major myopia — from a complete inability to see the larger picture. And that is why criticism of the film has to look at its director, Clint Eastwood, and the troubling ways he represents a dark, disturbing feature of the GOP mind-set.

In order to have the bigger picture we need to remember two key moments in recent Eastwood public appearances. The first took place in 2005 when Eastwood confronted filmmaker Michael Moore at the National Board of Review dinner, where both men were being honored. Moore was there for his documentary on U.S. gun culture, “Bowling for Columbine.” Eastwood had “Million Dollar Baby.” After Eastwood accepted his award, he directed comments at Moore. “Michael Moore and I actually have a lot in common – we both appreciate living in a country where there’s free expression.” Eastwood then added: “But, Michael, if you ever show up at my front door with a camera – I’ll kill you. I mean it.” The tone was I’m sort of joking, but maybe not really joking, provoking nervous laughter from both the audience and Moore himself.

*Eastwood said he would kill Moore if he showed up at his door. This was his response to a film that raised much-needed conversation about U.S. gun culture. Eastwood’s reaction tells us a lot about the way that some members of the GOP treat those with whom they disagree. If you don’t agree with me on guns, I’ll just kill you.*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 29, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Kyle was a racist. And a sociopath. and a Liar. But, man, they made him look good, didn't they?
> ...


Its OK though to shoot a little kid or a woman from ambush who cannot defend themselves.  In fact for folks like you that is downright heroic.....Facts are not your friend on account facts have a "liberal bias"....


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 29, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Throughout history, soldiers always identified the enemy among themselves with some kind of epithet such as: Union soldiers were called "Bluebellies," Confederate soldiers were called "Rebs," in WW II the Germans were called "Krauts," the Japanese were called "Japs," in Korea and Vietnam the enemy was called "Gooks," we can go back to the era of Genghis Khan when the Tartars were called the "Dog Headed Tartars." Nowadays, in the war in the Middle East they are called "Ragheads." Does this make the soldiers racist or is it the fact that they face death every time when they face the enemy, therefore, they dislike the enemy? Maybe those who have never been soldiers, especially in war zone, can identify with the fear and dislike of death with sharks, crocodiles, alligators, venomous snakes or spiders. Maybe the same underlying factor causes some people to fear guns and want to ban gun ownership.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 29, 2015)

hysterical leftists over a frikkin movie 

--LOL

get a life for once 

--LOL


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 29, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


I suspect that you confuse the concept of "cover and concealment" with "ambush." You never consider counter-snipers which necessitates cover and concealment. You leave out of consideration that in this present war there are no front lines neither are the enemy combatants in uniforms for easy identification.

"Even a fool, when he holdeth his peace, is counted wise: _and_ he that shutteth his lips _is esteemed_ a man of understanding."


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 29, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> hysterical leftists over a frikkin movie
> 
> --LOL
> 
> ...



I love the people who go nuts over a movie like _The American Sniper_.
The ones who rant about this and that, rant about the right-wing nut jobs that go to watch it and whatnot.

The lefties are really just pissed the movie blew out so many other feel-good bullshit movies they put out.
Face it ... If the movie scores $200 million the opening weekend, it is just a testament to the left's failure to make heads or tails of what at least 50% of Americans find both interesting and entertaining.

Haven't seen the movie myself ... Will wait for the DVD to add it to my collection.
Rant, hate, try to disavow the movie ... It doesn't matter as long as it is entertaining.
Some Americans don't get their marching orders from movies ... The same Americans that don't have to be told what to do by the movie industry or provided for by the government.

.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 29, 2015)

Edgetho said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


He kept soldiers like you alive by killing people you didn't see


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 29, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > hysterical leftists over a frikkin movie
> ...




what pisses them off the most about it

1 - a number one smash hit

2 -promotes American family values

3- shows the jihadist scumbags for what they are

4- a Clint Eastwood production

5- other not related anti American beliefs

6- leftist groupthink

7- all of the above


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 29, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...




I suspect you confuse murder with heroism..

What was Chris Kyle doing in a foreign country shooting its civilians for no good reason...


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 29, 2015)

westwall said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


You don't know shit about snipers. Or special forces.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 29, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


Iraqis are not my enemy...they never were...I never bought into that lying bull shit you all feasted on and continue to feast on..


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 29, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


What he dis was save lives. What have you done that even comes close?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 29, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...


snipers = Bush whackers...special forces are Murder inc


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 29, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


A sniper is part of the team dummy


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 29, 2015)

Let me tell you something delusion and aggressive violence is at the heart of being a conservative Right winger...that is why you all like to strut around in  "open carry" mode ...this is why you all have fallen in a heavy bromance with Chris Kyle....Chris Kyle is the type of man who would brag he killed 30 American citizens he called looters or trouble makers from the New Orleans super dome roof when he did no such thing and if he had done such a thing it would be properly labeled "mass murder"...he also bragged of shooting two robbers when he did no such thing...seriously what kind of ass hole does those things ????  Make up bull shit to make money off his book...


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 29, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


Saved lives and killed terrorists who deserved to die


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 29, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


what the fuck was Kyle doing in another country killing its civilians...WTF was that ?


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 29, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


I did not even hint that I agreed with the Iraq War. So do not spin into that direction because I won't bite on that lure. I have never agreed to tip the balance of the region by taking Hussein out.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 29, 2015)

The film draws a direct link between the events of 9/11 and the war in Iraq, forgetting completely that the war in Iraq had nothing whatsoever to do with 9/11. Not one of the attackers that day was in any way connected to Iraq. Thus to connect 9/11 to Iraq is delusional


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 29, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


but if you do not agree with the war then what was Kyle doing shooting up Iraqi citizens in their own country...the violence suffered by our own soldiers could have been avoided if we simply hadn’t started the war to begin with.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 29, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Link please


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 29, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


Kyle was following orders as a military person. Unfortunately, the war was approved by Congress. When the nation is at war based on Congressional approval, and since Congress consists of ELECTED Representatives and Senators the "Nation" decided the war. Whether we, individuals within the nation like it or not, against our convictions or not. It is the same as with many laws what are not agreeable with certain segments of the population, whatever those laws are, but deemed Constitutional by the Supreme Court.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 29, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


A man of courage does not follow illegal orders....I am a conscientious objector to following the dictates of fools

At Nuremberg it was established that following orders is a bogus defense for war crimes....


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 29, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


If you are conscientious objector then it is a different story. You wouldn't take anybody's life no matter what.


----------



## westwall (Jan 29, 2015)

*Address the OP folks.*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 29, 2015)

*“The movie industry has embraced the glorification of militarism and American violence practiced abroad as eagerly as professional sports or advertising.”*


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 29, 2015)

This is proof the left hates American soldiers


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 29, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> This is proof the left hates American soldiers


Its not the left placing American troops in harms way...its blow hard foreign policy that relies on violence supported by conservatives that hates our troops....That is why you all cheered Bush recklessness in Iraq...you hate the troops ...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 29, 2015)

what very few people know is that the Central Intelligence Agency has been actively engaged in shaping the content of film and television, especially since it established an entertainment industry liaison program in the mid-1990s.

The CIA in Hollywood offers the first full-scale investigation of the relationship between the Agency and the film and television industries. Tricia Jenkins draws on numerous interviews with the CIA’s public affairs staff, operations officers, and historians, as well as with Hollywood technical consultants, producers, and screenwriters who have… read more

- See more at: The CIA in Hollywood - University of Texas Press


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 29, 2015)

Hey do you all consider the Iraqi sniper in the movie to be a hero...after all he was carrying out his patriotic duty to resist  brutal murderous invaders of his country...he was saving the lives of his men...


----------



## deltex1 (Jan 29, 2015)

God help the USA.......


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 29, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Of course Hannity spent lots of time promoting the movie and claiming it was true.
Here is on example. You will have to find others for  yourself.......there are plenty.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 29, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> Throughout history, soldiers always identified the enemy among themselves with some kind of epithet such as: Union soldiers were called "Bluebellies," Confederate soldiers were called "Rebs," in WW II the Germans were called "Krauts," the Japanese were called "Japs," in Korea and Vietnam the enemy was called "Gooks," we can go back to the era of Genghis Khan when the Tartars were called the "Dog Headed Tartars." Nowadays, in the war in the Middle East they are called "Ragheads." Does this make the soldiers racist or is it the fact that they face death every time when they face the enemy, therefore, they dislike the enemy? Maybe those who have never been soldiers, especially in war zone, can identify with the fear and dislike of death with sharks, crocodiles, alligators, venomous snakes or spiders. Maybe the same underlying factor causes some people to fear guns and want to ban gun ownership.



Actually, the term that he used was "Savages", when he was shooting women and children.


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 29, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Throughout history, soldiers always identified the enemy among themselves with some kind of epithet such as: Union soldiers were called "Bluebellies," Confederate soldiers were called "Rebs," in WW II the Germans were called "Krauts," the Japanese were called "Japs," in Korea and Vietnam the enemy was called "Gooks," we can go back to the era of Genghis Khan when the Tartars were called the "Dog Headed Tartars." Nowadays, in the war in the Middle East they are called "Ragheads." Does this make the soldiers racist or is it the fact that they face death every time when they face the enemy, therefore, they dislike the enemy? Maybe those who have never been soldiers, especially in war zone, can identify with the fear and dislike of death with sharks, crocodiles, alligators, venomous snakes or spiders. Maybe the same underlying factor causes some people to fear guns and want to ban gun ownership.
> ...


You have no valid argument. Parroting the same thing "women and children." The enemy used and still uses women and children for resupplying ammunition, explosives and IEDs. *Also what is your problem with shooting at women in a combat area? Aren't males and females equal? Are you insinuating that women are lesser human beings than men? Are you a male chauvinist degrading women to second class or something? *Women are great fighters with strong convictions. You would hide behind a woman's skirt for the slightest threat you faced and had no problem with it as I gather from your communications. He called them "savages" and rightly so if you pay attention to world news. Their kind just recently butchered 130+ school children in Pakistan, they recently killed 13 school aged children for the reason of watching a soccer game in Iraq, they just recently did the Paris massacre, recently killed two soldiers in Canada. They murder innocent unarmed people on a regular base. They beheaded two American citizens a few month back, just the other day a Japanese citizen and another one's fate was not known last time I had time to follow the news. Boko Haram in Nigeria kidnapped school girls raped them and sold them for prostitution and last year 10,000 people died horrible death by their hands.  What do you call people who commit those atrocities? Kyle did what he had to do to save American, Allied and Iraqi lives.


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 29, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Hey do you all consider the Iraqi sniper in the movie to be a hero...after all he was carrying out his patriotic duty to resist  brutal murderous invaders of his country...he was saving the lives of his men...


Of course he is a hero. Times back fallen brave soldiers were honored by the enemy as it should be amongst professional soldiers.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 29, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> You have no valid argument. Parroting the same thing "women and children." The enemy used and still uses women and children for resupplying ammunition, explosives and IEDs. *Also what is your problem with shooting at women in a combat area? Aren't males and females equal? Are you insinuating that women are lesser human beings than men? Are you a male chauvinist degrading women to second class or something? *Women are great fighters with strong convictions. You would hide behind a woman's skirt for the slightest threat you faced and had no problem with it as I gather from your communications.



Guy, unlike your pussy smack-talking Ass, I was an NCO in the United States Army.  And, yes, I would really have problems shooting a woman. Because I'm not a sociopath.  i would have a REAL problem shooting a kid.  

And I would certainly have a problem with doing it because my President LIED to the nation about the reasons for going to War, which is exactly what Bush did. 



defcon4 said:


> He called them "savages" and rightly so if you pay attention to world news. Their kind just recently butchered 130+ school children in Pakistan, they recently killed 13 school aged children for the reason of watching a soccer game in Iraq, they just recently did the Paris massacre, recently killed two soldiers in Canada.



Okay, all those people who did bad things are not the people who Kyle the Liar shot.  Muslims are not The Borg. They do not have a collective hive mind.  



defcon4 said:


> What do you call people who commit those atrocities? Kyle did what he had to do to save American, Allied and Iraqi lives.



Kyle wasn't fighting Boko Harem or the Taliban in Pakistan. He was fighting Iraqis who didn't want a foreign army in their country that routinely shot people in the street. 

You do get this, right. We went into Iraq under false pretenses and fucked it up so badly the country was (and is) worse off for our being there?


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 29, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...





JoeB131 said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > You have no valid argument. Parroting the same thing "women and children." The enemy used and still uses women and children for resupplying ammunition, explosives and IEDs. *Also what is your problem with shooting at women in a combat area? Aren't males and females equal? Are you insinuating that women are lesser human beings than men? Are you a male chauvinist degrading women to second class or something? *Women are great fighters with strong convictions. You would hide behind a woman's skirt for the slightest threat you faced and had no problem with it as I gather from your communications.
> ...


Pull your panties out of the crack of your ass and quit crying. That is the characteristic of a State Side records clerk. It is not yours to decide what war you go to if you are a member of the Armed Forces. Congress sends you to war and you go and that's that. 
I could understand your nut-less whining if you were conscripted and drafted to service BUT you chose to be a member of the US Military. You took the oath on your own volition then live with the consequences or leave the Armed Forces. You should have served under Gen. Patton in the 3rd Army in WW II. He would have slapped you around and kicked your ass up to the frontline personally right out of the cozy personnel records office somewhere in back country. He hated cowards coming up with every kind of excuses not do their duty to fight. So, just take your nuts out of your wife's purse, put them on and start behaving like an adult.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 29, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> Pull your panties out of the crack of your ass and quit crying. That is the characteristic of a State Side records clerk. It is not yours to decide what war you go to if you are a member of the Armed Forces. Congress sends you to war and you go and that's that.



True enough. And I have a reasonable expectation if they send me to war, it's for a pretty good reason.  Not so the Jews can play "God loves me the very best" and not because Exxon needs to make a profit. Those aren't good reasons.  Going to war with Iraq for weapons that didn't exist is not a good reason. 



defcon4 said:


> I could understand your nut-less whining if you were conscripted and drafted to service BUT you chose to be a member of the US Military. You took the oath on your own volition then live with the consequences or leave the Armed Forces. You should have served under Gen. Patton in the 3rd Army in WW II. He would have slapped you around and kicked your ass up to the frontline personally right out of the cozy personnel records office somewhere in back country. He hated cowards coming up with every kind of excuses not do their duty to fight. So, just take your nuts out of your wife's purse, put them on and start behaving like an adult.



Except Patton was a racist and anti-semitic psychopath.  In fact, he was kind of the Chris Kyle of WWII.  He was a questionable character who looked a lot better when a sympathetic actor painted a smiley face on his dubious character.  

The real Patton was relieved of command- twice- because he was kind of a nut.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 30, 2015)

Joe is a lying scumbag. The only time he was near a soldier he wished he could spit on him but like the pussy he is he just sulked.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 30, 2015)

Where is John Wayne when we really needed him? He would never snipe an Iraqi. He would have out drawn him in the middle of the street at high noon, and then give the dead guy a lecture on freedom, god, and the American way.....


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 30, 2015)

Coming from the Party that never fact checked Obama, I'm laughing so hard my ribs hurt


----------



## peach174 (Jan 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> The film draws a direct link between the events of 9/11 and the war in Iraq, forgetting completely that the war in Iraq had nothing whatsoever to do with 9/11. Not one of the attackers that day was in any way connected to Iraq. Thus to connect 9/11 to Iraq is delusional



No it didn't.
Kyle was in the Navy before 9/11.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 30, 2015)

peach174 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > The film draws a direct link between the events of 9/11 and the war in Iraq, forgetting completely that the war in Iraq had nothing whatsoever to do with 9/11. Not one of the attackers that day was in any way connected to Iraq. Thus to connect 9/11 to Iraq is delusional
> ...


You can't expect facts to effect thier blind attacks of venom at soldiers. This has been the same since the 60s. Progressives hate soldiers and cops.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 30, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



It shows that they did not watch the move and are just believing the anti military crowd.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 30, 2015)

peach174 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


They are that crowd. They dont need facts to get in their way of spewing hate.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes.....and they take liberties with every story...even true ones...in Schindler's list....you know the speech at the end where he bemoans not giving more personal items to save more lives.....the real Oscar Schindler escaped with a small box of diamonds...apparently....and the workers in his factory.....had a secret stash of guns....they were trained secretly by other slave laborers who had been in the military....they didn't trust the altruistic nature of their guards when the war was coming to a close......


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 30, 2015)

Here is an interview with Chris Kyle before he was murdered.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 30, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Joe is a lying scumbag. The only time he was near a soldier he wished he could spit on him but like the pussy he is he just sulked.



MOS 76Y30.  I doubt you even know what that means, but it's shows my bona fides.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 30, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe is a lying scumbag. The only time he was near a soldier he wished he could spit on him but like the pussy he is he just sulked.
> ...


Unlike you i have never lied and said i served


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 30, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Oh, I know.  You'd probably have show up at the recruiters office showing the same nuttiness you show here, no fucking way they were giving YOU a gun.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 30, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Are you trying to insult me for saying you are a liar? I never signed up. I also never lied and said i did. You see I am not a scumbag like you


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 31, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



No, guy, I'm insulting you because you are obviously one of the Crazy People who now run the right. And sadly, the GOP feels a need to pander to you.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 31, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Only to the perverse is my belifes crazy


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 31, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> [
> Only to the perverse is my belifes crazy



Uh, no, the racism, the misogyny, the inflexibility to understand people disagree with you and the wishing of violence.  

Dude, you're Nucking Futz.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 31, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Your confusing me with you


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 31, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe is a lying scumbag. The only time he was near a soldier he wished he could spit on him but like the pussy he is he just sulked.
> ...


I hope you did not take the firing pins out of the firearms in the supply room before you sent them out to combat units.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 31, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Yeah, because obviously no one would have checked for that. 

Now, the thing in, when I was in, I was as right wing as most of you nutters.  

Today, I realize that the interest of Mutli-National Corporations are not the interests of America.


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 31, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Joe, you are a nutcase in your views but you are OK as a human being. That's all what counts at the end of the day.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 31, 2015)

A Perez said:


> Several important falsehoods have been documented regarding the popular film American Sniper. Some links fact-checking the falsehood-ridden movies are here. Conservatives are likely not to read these fact-checks because it hurts their sensibilities as they want everything portrayed in the movie to be true.:
> 
> American Sniper The True Story of Chris Kyle
> American Sniper fact vs. fiction How accurate is the Chris Kyle movie


How many deaths were filmed in the film Saving Private Ryan, starting with the beach landing. The films cast and producers are all liberals.


----------



## BlueGin (Jan 31, 2015)

While we are at it. Let's fact check the history channels Son's of Liberty. That show took several liberties

It's a movie.


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Attention nut cases!!!!!*
New marching order is coming down soon from the top.




By MARK KENNEDY19 hours ago
*"First lady defends 'American Sniper' at veterans event"*

Opps! Ok.. here is the plan for all of you who trashed the movie in any way, put a spin on it and back off slowly such as: "I was just playing the devil's advocate" or "I did not mean it that way" (whatever 'that way' means) and such.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 31, 2015)

I have not seen the movie but I have read the American Sniper book. I thought it was aa good book. I read it cover to cover.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 31, 2015)

Oh look out! It's Factcheckers! I can't wait for more heavyweights chime in:

Reddit.
Penn & Teller Bullshit.
Girl who Sux Dix for a living. (Jenny McCarthy)
Jon Stewart


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 31, 2015)

The movie _Selma_ rated lower with different fact checking organizations ... But you don't see the moonbats crying over that.
Just proof it is all about partisan politics and has nothing to do with facts in a movie.

.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 31, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> The movie _Selma_ rated lower with different fact checking organizations ... But you don't see the moonbats crying over that.
> Just proof it is all about partisan politics and has nothing to do with facts in a movie.
> 
> .



Actually, a LOT of liberals have complained about Selma, particularly in its less than flattering portrayal of Lyndon Johnson.


----------

